
Automatically configure your MX Records for Google Apps on Godaddy - _pius
https://www.godaddy.com/gdshop/google/gmail_login.asp
======
jasonlbaptiste
i have this bookmarked and find it very very useful.

~~~
_pius
Yeah, definitely. I wish they'd publicize it more! It'd also be nice to have a
similar tool for adding the default CNAMES for mail, calendar, docs, etc.

